# swinger 100 vs 200



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

If you had to take a swinger would it be the 100 or 200? Anyone have any specs on these two? :scratch:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Specs are easy to find.

100K model: http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/model1k.pdf

200K model: http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/model2k.pdf


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

As far as I understand the 100 and 200 are not the 1k and 2k.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am not sure of your setup but the 200 is a little heavy for beekeepers and the 100 has a gas engine unless its been upgraded. If it has been upgraded then that would be the way to go. If you could find a 110 or a 1600 I think you would be better off.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

RAK said:


> If you had to take a swinger would it be the 100 or 200? Anyone have any specs on these two? :scratch:


I have been looking for an old Swinger for years and not been able to find an acceptable one. I am going to get a 1k this spring and just bite the bullet and get a "New" toy.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Eastside, how old did you want? http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/3499180659.html
And now for something a little different. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/3452245810.html


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

This is a Swinger 100.http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0269_zps1fe4c4a8.jpg
The 1k is the new machine.http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0386.jpg


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Trevor, is the 100 a good machine?


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I had a 100 for 10-12 years and it served me well. I bought it used from a fellow beekeeper and it actually appreciated in value. It had a gas engine (continental) that was sensitive to tune ups so I had it serviced very regularly. It was a nice compact unit that easily fit into tight quarters I deal with in my storage building. The lift capacity suffered a bit but I could lift most things except full totes of syrup. I suppose I could have added more weight to keep it from trying to tip but bought a new lift before that point.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

RAK said:


> Trevor, is the 100 a good machine?


Ive seen one that was converted to diesel ,it looks like a great little machine.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

This a picture of my model 100 swinger. It has a Kubota diesel. It will pick up 2,000 lbs. but that's about the max. It's light to pull on a trailer and compact.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Looks like I need to get the 1k. I like the fact that its a 2 in 1 machine. Could come in handy with all the landscaping and building we do...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

RAK said:


> Looks like I need to get the 1k. I like the fact that its a 2 in 1 machine. Could come in handy with all the landscaping and building we do...


http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/Bee 5-12-SML.pdf
This one is actually less money than the 1K with the loader, but of course you only have a dedicated forklift. They claim about a 20 minute switchover time if you get both the mast and the loader but that adds about $7,000


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/Bee 5-12-SML.pdf
> This one is actually less money than the 1K with the loader, but of course you only have a dedicated forklift. They claim about a 20 minute switchover time if you get both the mast and the loader but that adds about $7,000


That's why I didn't buy a Swinger when I replaced my 100. Blew snow last weekend. Ran the forks in the blower, snapped the hydraulics together and took care of business, all from the comfort of a canvas cab that took 5 min to install. So easy even an old guy like me can do it!!!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

How much does the trailer in Trevor's link above cost? 


Also wondering if it would haul a skid steer that weighs 5,400 lbs ?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

7 to 8 grand they have a 7000 lb axle


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Mtn. Bee said:


> How much does the trailer in Trevor's link above cost?
> 
> 
> Also wondering if it would haul a skid steer that weighs 5,400 lbs ?


It cost $4700.00 with an 8000lb axle . Toughneck trailers in Zolpho Springs Fl ,he will make whatever you want and the quality is better than anything on the market.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Trevor! Sure is a nice looking trailer and would be easier to get around with instead of 
the car hauler type trailer that I use now. The car trailer does come in handy though for all the extra equipment/supers, etc and I usually leave 1-2 pallets of bees on the forks of the loader when I load up so I can haul more bees.


----------



## BEESERIOUS (Feb 25, 2009)

Trevor Mansell said:


> It cost $4700.00 with an 8000lb axle . Toughneck trailers in Zolpho Springs


Trevor could you please post a link to a website or a phone number for the place that makes the trailer I tried to google it and came up empty. 

Thanks James


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I think it is Zolfo Springs. But, having it built in FLA and shipping to OR would cost a fortune.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

BEESERIOUS, I am thinking about making a trip to visit family in TN next winter so it might be a possibility that I could drive to FL and pick up 2 trailers.
That is if I could piggyback one on the other? Then you would only have to drive to North Idaho to pick it up!

Trevor, I would be interested in the link as well. Thanks!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Mtn. Bee said:


> BEESERIOUS, I am thinking about making a trip .... Then you would only have to drive to North Idaho to pick it up!


You say next winter? meaning 2014? If it was later this winter make it 3 and then 2 could be picked up in ND and brought back here.  Then one to OR.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Paterson Welding, Zolpho Springs Fl. 863-385-1800 he dosent have a web site.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank You Trevor!


----------



## BEESERIOUS (Feb 25, 2009)

Mtn. Bee thanks for the offer I'm not in Oregon anymore I live in California now and Idaho is still way closer than Florida so I might take you up on it. 

Trevor, thanks for the number


----------

